# Driving on a Misfire



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

After the long troubleshooting of a cylinder 4 misfire, I've concluded its the cracked intake gasket :balls:...I dont have the money for 5.2hrs of mechanics work and dont feel like wasting another full day under the hood. What is a consequence of driving on the misfire? I've been driving on it for about 3k miles now with no overheating or problems except the lack of power...I have to drive 1900 miles to my new place then I'll be able to replace the gasket. Will it last?

-nik


----------

